
What Does Immersing Yourself In  A Book Do To Your Brain? - dsr12
https://lithub.com/what-does-immersing-yourself-in-a-book-do-to-your-brain/
======
ljf
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17739349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17739349)
?

------
jrs235
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17739349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17739349)

